# Schwinn Volare



## teisco (May 8, 2021)

Found an interesting old Schwinn Volare.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2021)

Looks like a premo piece in that one picture. I think these were only offered in 77 and 78 with the 78 model topping out at $580.


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 9, 2021)

Nice find. They seem to be pretty hard to come by.


----------



## teisco (May 9, 2021)

Thinking of putting this in the classifieds here but cannot find one that sold or was for sale anywhere to help with evaluation. Guess just put a high number and ask for offers unless more clues surface. Paint is fair to good with scrapes and such, decals are fair with some missing areas, chrome and metal is great, seat is incorrect but I think all else is correct.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2021)

There have been a few posted here but I've never seen a value posted or mentioned.









						Paint Looks Pretty Good.... | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/5710107902.html




					thecabe.com
				




Maybe kostnerave can give you an idea of what he paid for this one.









						1977 Schwinn Volare | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Hi Everybody,   I'm searching for some information about my latest acquisition, a 1977 Schwinn Volare. The bike seems to be original except for tires,tubes and brake lever hoods(cane creek). I beleive these were made by Panasonic for Schwinn, using 531 Reynolds tubing. All of the components...




					thecabe.com
				




A crank set sold for $150 a week or so ago.  









						Shimano 1st Gen Dura Ace crankset Schwinn Volare Voyageur OLD SCHOOL BMX 170mm  | eBay
					

Could use a little cleaning, but very nice condition. 52t and 39t rings with chainguard.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Tim s (May 10, 2021)

The last one I bought went for $650. Tim


----------

